

The rise of non-MVC web framework? - gaiusparx
http://www.tomcatexpert.com/blog/2010/08/23/non-mvc-frameworks-social-and-web-20

======
mhd
_There's even a sort-of MVC framework for Smalltalk web developers. I didn't
even realize until recently there actually were Smalltalk web developers._

Ah, Java "gurus" and their extraordinary wide field of knowledge…

